# Which dilution you use for the developer?



## Soulreaver (Jun 17, 2004)

I read that dilluting d76 1:3 and increasing the development time would have the same density/contrast as doing it 1:1 or pure for less time, only you get a more fine grain.
Not to mention spending less chemicals   

Is that right? 
Could I get a grain as fine as ISO 100 using ISO 400?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 18, 2004)

It is unlikely that you would notice that much of a decrease in grain size for the extra dillution, but it has a lot to do with what film you are using and your personal developing technique.  So you'll have to see for yourself.  

D-76 has a certain capacity per unit of stock solution.  By dilluting it you increase the volume, but not the capacity.  A gallon of stock D-76 is good for X amount of film.  Mixed 1:1 you have 2 gallons, but it's still only good for X amount of film.  Mixed 1:3 you have 4 gallons, but it's still good for the same amount of film.


----------



## Soulreaver (Jun 18, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> It is unlikely that you would notice that much of a decrease in grain size for the extra dillution, but it has a lot to do with what film you are using and your personal developing technique.  So you'll have to see for yourself.


Thanks for the answer.
It would be fantastic to shoot ISO400 film and then be able to get ISO100.It would be the end of low light situations for me.
But there is a decrease in grain size then, so I might be able to get larger prints without seeing grain in the picture.
Got to try it.  8)


----------

